
Space Based Radar Geolocation - mzs
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1217505788974989312.html
======
mzs
two more informative threads (scroll-up)

[https://twitter.com/M_R_Thomp/status/1217510002723893250](https://twitter.com/M_R_Thomp/status/1217510002723893250)

[https://twitter.com/gbrumfiel/status/1217506180303663104](https://twitter.com/gbrumfiel/status/1217506180303663104)

